
iOS dynamic type on the web - mrmrs
http://mrmrs.io/ios-dynamic-type/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
I recall reading someone complaining about Apple adding this feature. Unlike
normal vendor prefixes, it's not really for an experimental feature that other
vendors might implement, it's a final feature that is proprietary.

~~~
glhaynes
It'd be foolish to use it on the broader web (and I don't know any instances
of anyone doing so), but it seems like it could be really useful for HTML
intended to be rendered in an app on an Apple platform.

~~~
IgorPartola
Why can't we have the same thing for "-android-system-headline" for example?
And when everyone implements it, it would be just "system-headline".

~~~
glhaynes
A brief Googling didn't make it clear to me whether Android has the option to
set global text size or, if it does, whether it matches Apple's scheme
sufficiently well that it'd make sense to have a common specification for
this.

~~~
IgorPartola
That's a lot like saying that after searching the Usenet, you didn't find that
IE supported the <blink> tag, while Netscape did :)

Android should let you set system font sizes. It's a usability thing. And if
Apple, Google, and MS can agree on how this is done, that'd be a good thing
for everyone involved.

------
mrmrs
I get that this is proprietary - but I do like the idea of font styles being
driven by global user settings at the browser or system level. Would love to
see more of this in the future.

I put this together mostly so that I could build some simple iOS prototypes
with html and css - not something I'd use for the average web app project.

------
seivan
Good luck convincing designers to use this.

My parents can't use a few applications because of designers refusal. My dad
literally had to change banks because some of the banks used too small fonts.
So far none of them use dynamic type, but at least some have larger fonts.

~~~
pedrogpimenta
He changed __banks __. That 's so fucking weird. Changing a bank because of
its app. Have not heard this before.

------
jordanwallwork
If someone running iOS could provide screenshots then this article would get a
whole lot more interesting

~~~
alexashka
It's helvetica font of varying weights/sizes - not at all interesting to look
at.

In short - you specify 'apple device headline font' in css and the phone uses
whatever the default headline font is for that version of iOS.

Very useful for making web apps look native by matching the system fonts.

------
pluma
Any screenshots for non-iOS users?

